# Pesky Green Spot Algae. Are my lights too bright?



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Which plants are most effected? Which ones the least?


----------



## paperlilies (Jan 18, 2016)

Bananableps said:


> Which plants are most effected? Which ones the least?




Probably floating Brazilian pennywort the most. Then anubias nana petite, java fern, and crypts. All plants are slow to medium growth. I don't use CO2 or Excel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmeate (Feb 9, 2014)

i imagine those floating plants would block a lot of the light?


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

I had some GSA on my Anubias and other slow growing plants. I heard mention of low phosphate and phosphate/nitrate ratio as a cause several times so I bought a test kit and my PO4 was about zero. Bumping it up to about 1 part to 10 parts nitrate eliminated almost all of the GSA. I have also lowered my light duration and intensity so that may have contributed to the improvement also.


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Grab some snails, they are great at destroying algae


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

I second the snails but that doesn't answer why. I dont think its too much light. I researched those lights heavily and was going to get two just light you. As mentioned earlier with the duckweed I doubt its too much par. 

Pennywort is closest to the light though. Pennywort comes in a couple different cultivars. Im on my second batch and to my its not easiest plants. 
How old is the tank? How is the overall growth of the plants? 
I think its a balance issue. Most of what you have are slow growing plants. Low par and ferts with no co2. Have you ever checked tds?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd consider a shorter photoperiod.


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Something that you may consider as well is water flow. I don't know how much flow you have, but weak water flow doesn't allow for optimal nutrient and CO2 utilization from the plants. If you're flow is good, I'd up the phosphate a little bit. Sometimes it just takes some experimentation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

